# Imprintables Warehouse Offers OKIData 920 WT White Toner Printer Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new video from Imprintables Warehouse provides a brief introduction to the OKIData 920WT white toner printer. You’ll learn how it makes printing on garments easier by eliminating the need for cutting and weeding while enabling you to print full-color and fine detail on black garments made of cotton, polyester, nylon and other fabrics. 

You’ll also discover the wide range of hard surfaces it can be used to decorate, from glass and metal to paper brochures to promote the expanded printing capabilities it offers to your customers. To view the video, go to OKI 920WT White Toner Printer - Imprintables warehouse.

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (412)-774-2231; email: [email protected].


----------

